

Ask HN: Resources for learning Networking? - jhspaybar

I feel like I understand a fair bit about networking, but the more I learn the more I realize I know very little.  A few months ago I wrote a bit of the code in Docker that sets up a container&#x27;s route table in an effort to teach myself more, but I&#x27;m not entirely sure where to go from here to keep learning.<p>What are some good resources around networking that you&#x27;ve found helpful?  Should I just keep exploring man pages?  Are there better and more directed resources out there you&#x27;ve used to go from clueless to dangerous?<p>Thanks!
======
olalonde
If you have some time, I suggest you read [http://www.amazon.com/Computer-
Networks-Edition-Andrew-Tanen...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networks-
Edition-Andrew-Tanenbaum/dp/0132126958)

You might also want to follow a CCNA course online.

------
nradov
[https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/comer/netbooks.html](https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/comer/netbooks.html)

